# Fecophagy (eating poop)_



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, it seems my young blue has a taste for his poop. I feed him daily. He gets six small mice per week, 2 days of as many crickets as he will eat, and turkey/CLO/beef liver the rest of the time. I feed him outside of the cage for everything except insects (won't eat them in the bin). 

Anyway, normally the tegu will eat as much as he wants in the bin, walk over to the opposite corner of the bin, and defecate. I clean it up, wipe down the bin and toss the excess food. Easy enough. Other days, however, particularly on days after the insect feeding, he will inevitably poop in the enclosure. I spot clean twice daily, but he manages to sneak one by me once a week or so. I went to spot clean/remove to feed today and he got upset with me. He came over and tried to eat the feces as I took it out. I've seen him doing this in the past, so I try to spot clean ASAP.

I don't care that he does it, but I worry about the impaction risk. Feces sticks to the mulch and could be eaten by the tegu and I want none of that. I've dealt with an impaction before and it's a nightmare for a keeper. 

I've had no problems thus far, but want to be proactive rather than reactive when it's too late. He eats like a monster and is pretty vigorous. Any advice on what to do would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like he might be a little food agressive. When you reach in to spotclean he thinks you have a tasty morsel and charges the feces. That's my guess anyway, I've never heard of a tegu eating their own feces.. :crazy


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 1, 2010)

You may have to feed him entirely in a seperate enclosure, insects and all, so you can better monitor behavior. Could be some cage aggression as stated.

About the poop, mine has never eaten any of his, but this is a good thread to remind everyone about other animal poop. I have to keep an eye on my gu when he is out roaming the front lawn.

I have caught him wolfing down dog poo before. For some nasty reason it appeals to him.


...Jefroka


----------

